# Shoo Tag???



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

With all of the recent threads on fleas and tics, I found the following:

Amazon.com: shoo!TAG Flea and Tick Barrier Tag for Dogs, 2 Tags: Pet Supplies

Has anyone tried a shoo tag?


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

I have posed this question before with no response..I have a buddy who swears by hers. She attaches it to her spoos collar by basically "threading " it on with the magnetic strip facing inwards towards her dog's skin. The reviews on the amazon page are mixed, but I suspect it probably is only mildly effective if you already have an established flea infestation. As a preventative, it may be more effective. Anyway, WAY less toxic than topical or internal treatments, and probably a good choice for a small dog, or a one or two pet family that can fight fleas on a smaller basis. Intriguing, really, I would love to hear any more reviews from folks who have used it.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

roulette said:


> Intriguing, really, I would love to hear any more reviews from folks who have used it.


Me too  Jasper has medical issues that have made me decide to not use topical treatments - his liver and kidneys are in a delicate state and I just don't want him to have to deal with the toxins...


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Well, I just ordered a set. Along with these:

Amazon.com: ExOfficio BugsAway Paisley Bandana: Clothing

and

Amazon.com: Sentry Natural Defense Natural Flea and Tick Squeeze-On for Dogs and Puppies 40-Pound and Over: Pet Supplies (thanks liljaker!)

I will update with a review soon


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

Hmm, I was looking into this after reading this thread, and was about to order some, before I looked it up on google, and found this review: Shoo!Tag - RationalWiki

There are both positive and negative reviews on amazon for this product, but I'm a little more wary of it now. I'm thinking of just going with a bandana, plus a topical treatment? How dangerous are the chemicals in the typical treatments like advantix, or revolution? And does the vaccine for lyme disease work?


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Good thing Amazon makes returns easy peasy


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I ordered this from Amazon. It was WAY less expensive than chemical treatments. I live in a very high summertime flea area, so I will let you all know how it goes. I did put this on one of my dogs; and I LOVE the smell of of!!!

Sentry Natural Defense Flea Tick Squeeze-On for Dogs


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Ladywolfe said:


> I did put this on one of my dogs; and I LOVE the smell of of!!!
> 
> Sentry Natural Defense Flea Tick Squeeze-On for Dogs


How is it so far? There were a few reviews of bad reactions so I was a little concerned. That being said, I guess there is a risk with any treatment :ahhhhh:

Without a doubt, I am over thinking this :alberteinstein:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I put this on Sunny --- my holistic vet carries it. He smells like a forest, however.

I may end up with Revolution - which his breeder (in Canada) uses and recommends. It is supposedly milder than Frontline, etc. And, it also takes care of heartworm.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, where I live, the fleas are not out full-force yet. I love the scent of this stuff. The reviews looked to be 50/50 on the product, everyone being polar opposite in their opinions. I like the smell and it is inexpensive, so I thought I could give it a good test run. I have it on two dogs so far. I don't think I would use it on a light-colored dog, though.

If it wrks here, in flea paradise, we will all know.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Well, I applied the Sentry Defense to the poos yesterday. We were going to be outside running on wooded trails for a while so I thought it would be a good time since I was unsure of the smell and my affinity for migraines. So far so good  The scent is quite evident but I wouldn't consider it too strong - no headache either!

@Ladywolfe: hi neighbor - I live in southeastern MI and the fleas get out of control here too. I really hope this works for us 

@ liljaker: our cat has been on revolution for years. She is a Ragdoll and very sensitive to vaccines and medication. So much so that our vet decided that the vaccines are more of a threat so she doesn't vaccinate Clarice anymore. That being said, she does really well on the Revolution with no seizures or allergic reactions.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Well, I applied the Sentry Defense to the poos yesterday. We were going to be outside running on wooded trails for a while so I thought it would be a good time since I was unsure of the smell and my affinity for migraines. So far so good  The scent is quite evident but I wouldn't consider it too strong - no headache either!
> 
> @Ladywolfe: hi neighbor - I live in southeastern MI and the fleas get out of control here too. I really hope this works for us
> 
> @ liljaker: our cat has been on revolution for years. She is a Ragdoll and very sensitive to vaccines and medication. So much so that our vet decided that the vaccines are more of a threat so she doesn't vaccinate Clarice anymore. That being said, she does really well on the Revolution with no seizures or allergic reactions.



That's good to hear (Revolution) --- probably why Denise uses it on her poodles. I will ask for it when I take Sunny in this weekend, for sure. I did not know of anyone who used it here, but based on some reviews, it does appear that it is milder.


----------

